# RCI Points, Orlando and DVC question.



## chriskre (Feb 1, 2011)

I own a small RCI points account, a triennial Orlando unit that gives me 25K a year and I've used it mostly for the 7500-9000 exchanges but now that DVC is with RCI, I can't get in.  :annoyed: 

Anyway, my question is:

If I buy points somewhere else and add them to this account can I exchange into DVC and still keep my 25K contract or do I have to get rid of those points to exchange into DVC or do I have to open another RCI points account?  I need a bigger RCI points account anyway so was wondering
do I buy another bigger contract or add on another smaller contract.  

What do you guys think?


----------



## kanerf (Feb 1, 2011)

I have two RCI points timeshares (soon 3) and I have no problem trading into DVC.  I did so twice this year into a 1 bedroom at BCV.  The first trade for a week in May was about 46,000 points and the other trade in October was around 54,000 points.  Make sure you look at nightly stays and select 7 days which seems to be the only way to see DVC availability.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Feb 1, 2011)

As far as I know you can't have them in your account at all.

However, you should really at is RCI points worth it for Disney lots of points for the rooms where as RCI weeks they typically go for 25TPU.


----------



## kanerf (Feb 1, 2011)

Oops, I just reread your post and see that you own in Orlando.  That is a problem since you will be blocked from DVC.  I am not sure what you can do in this situation except to buy another seperate points timeshare.  You may also need a seperate membership number.  Interestingly I own HGVC as well, including a small biennial package at Seaworld, but I can trade into DVC via the HGVC RCI portal.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 1, 2011)

Keep Traveling said:


> As far as I know you can't have them in your account at all.
> 
> However, you should really at is RCI points worth it for Disney lots of points for the rooms where as RCI weeks they typically go for 25TPU.



Have you seen that in writing anywhere?  I was afraid of that.  I know with the TPU's I don't own in Orlando so I'd be okay there but my TPU/MF ratios suck.  I'd have to buy another unit to do this and then I'd be stuck if DVC went back to II.  At least with points I'd have something I could use.  

The resorts that I own have to be combined since I only get 20 TPU's per week. :annoyed: 
Anyway, I've seen stuff for 38K for a studio.  Was thinking I could combine it with a 1 bedroom with my DVC points and have a "2 bedroom" by combining without paying combinine fees.

Example I saw a few units at SSR recently for:

1 Bedroom 4 (4) Full Fri 3-Jun-2011 Fri 10-Jun-2011 54,500 
Studio 4 (2) Partial Fri 17-Jun-2011 Fri 24-Jun-2011 38,000 
Studio 4 (2) Partial Fri 15-Jul-2011 Fri 22-Jul-2011 47,500 
1 Bedroom 4 (4) Full Fri 15-Jul-2011 Fri 22-Jul-2011 68,000 
1 Bedroom 4 (4) Full Fri 29-Jul-2011 Fri 5-Aug-2011 68,000 
1 Bedroom 4 (4) Full Sun 31-Jul-2011 Sun 7-Aug-2011 68,000 

I don't find that too expensive considering the MF's on some of these big RCI points contracts.  I travel off season anyway so the points would probably be even lower and I'm hoping there would be more availability but I haven't been tracking it since I knew I couldn't get in anyway.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 1, 2011)

kanerf said:


> Oops, I just reread your post and see that you own in Orlando.  That is a problem since you will be blocked from DVC.  I am not sure what you can do in this situation except to buy another seperate points timeshare.  You may also need a seperate membership number.  Interestingly I own HGVC as well, including a small biennial package at Seaworld, but I can trade into DVC via the HGVC RCI portal.



I too own HGVC but I use that for the SW Florida resorts instead since they're so hard to get with RCI.  Really don't want to use HGVC for DVC since there are other ways in, but I might have to do that if I can't combine with this contract unless I sell it or give it away.

Just trying to see if there's a way around it.  Maybe my Wyndham points is an option I haven't yet explored.  Unfortunately I see more inventory in RCI points than TPU's and I don't have Wyndham Plus or whatever it's called that gets you into RCI points.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 1, 2011)

You can always buy a dual-affiliated resort if you're concerned about Disney going back to II.  I'm a huge fan of lockout units at Palace View in Branson, which has low maintenance fees and is dual-affiliated and can even PFD to RCI Points.

For one $563 maintenance fee, I was able to split and deposit two good weeks and pay two $179 exchange fees and two $95 Disney fees to exchange into two 2BR DVC units.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 1, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> You can always buy a dual-affiliated resort if you're concerned about Disney going back to II.  I'm a huge fan of lockout units at Palace View in Branson, which has low maintenance fees and is dual-affiliated and can even PFD to RCI Points.
> 
> For one $563 maintenance fee, I was able to split and deposit two good weeks and pay two $179 exchange fees and two $95 Disney fees to exchange into two 2BR DVC units.



Thanks Michael, I'll check it out.
I was looking originally for a dual affiliated resort that I could lock off and deposit to RCI points and II.  I thought of the 3 or 4 bedrooms in Massanutten or Williamsburg but how does this resort do with TPU's?  I thought Branson didn't fare so well there.  Have you just used it in RCI points?


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 2, 2011)

Summer weeks in Branson get good trading power.  You can check the Trading Power Calculator on RCI to see what would work best for you.

I think I've deposited all of my Palace View deposits into RCI Weeks, but I might have done one in RCI Points.

We have 5 upcoming DVC reservations.  4 of them were through RCI Weeks and one was through RCI Points.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Feb 2, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Summer weeks in Branson get good trading power.  You can check the Trading Power Calculator on RCI to see what would work best for you.
> 
> I think I've deposited all of my Palace View deposits into RCI Weeks, but I might have done one in RCI Points.
> 
> We have 5 upcoming DVC reservations.  4 of them were through RCI Weeks and one was through RCI Points.



I just need to figure out what job you have that allows you to travel all of the time


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 2, 2011)

Self-employed with an online business and homeschooled kids.


----------



## flexible (Feb 3, 2011)

*Vacation Internationale's 8 new resort locations*

.please delete


----------



## mishpat (Feb 5, 2011)

*Trading into DVC from Maine t/s*

I own two t/s, one in Orlando(59600 pts) and the other in Maine is a GC weeks property yielding 40,000 pts. My question is how to leverage the Maine t/s to be able to trade for a DVc. If I open up a second RCI account, it will go inot a weeks account. At present, the fact i also own in Orlando bars me from DVc. Any creative legal ways to gain access to DVC. Until recently, I could see availability online but even that has been blacked out of late.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 6, 2011)

mishpat said:


> I own two t/s, one in Orlando(59600 pts) and the other in Maine is a GC weeks property yielding 40,000 pts. My question is how to leverage the Maine t/s to be able to trade for a DVc. If I open up a second RCI account, it will go inot a weeks account. At present, the fact i also own in Orlando bars me from DVc. Any creative legal ways to gain access to DVC. Until recently, I could see availability online but even that has been blacked out of late.



You get a free weeks account with the RCI points account.
You could deposit your week there instead of doing PFD and use TPU's to get into Disney.  

I could do this too with my week but unfortunately it only gets 20 TPU's :annoyed: so I'd have to combine 2 years of weeks and I don't want to do that since I'd rather use my week.


----------



## mishpat (Feb 6, 2011)

Where on the TUG site can I learn more about TPU since I live in the RCI Points neighborhood


----------



## chriskre (Feb 6, 2011)

mishpat said:


> Where on the TUG site can I learn more about TPU since I live in the RCI Points neighborhood



It's not in one place but in this area:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=14


----------



## Happytravels (Feb 10, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Self-employed with an online business and homeschooled kids.



I want to be like you!!!!!!!!!!!!  :hysterical:


----------

